# uh-oh, did I do something wrong?



## barbieheid (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi gang,

 I had some bottles soaking in CLR for a few days and when I just took them out, I noticed there is a haziness and dullness on the *outsides* that was not there before. Example, a tiny little amber guy that was sparkling on the outside but had a tiny bit of haziness on one corner on the inside. Now it's hazy all over!

 I diluted the CLR 1:1 with water; did I make my bottles worse???[]


----------



## swizzle (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't think so. Just soak the bottles in (straight) clr and then take your brushes to them. Make sure you rinse the clr off really well because that is what maybe causing the new haziness. As far as soaking them in clr, I would advise against it in the future. Set yourself up a muratic acid bath. I still need to do that myself. There are a few people on here that could give us the recipe for there (muratic bath) soup. Jason


----------



## capsoda (Dec 25, 2005)

I use 1 gallon acid to 3 gallons water. Use gloves and eye protection, this stuff is dangerous so be carful and use it only outside.

 Merry Christmas


----------



## swizzle (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanx capsoda. Jason


----------



## barbieheid (Dec 27, 2005)

>I don't think so. Just soak the bottles in (straight) clr and then take your brushes to them. Make sure you rinse the clr off really well because that is what maybe causing the new haziness. As far as soaking them in clr, I would advise against it in the future. Set yourself up a muratic acid bath. 

 Thanks, everybody, for the replies. Why would you  recommend against using the CLR. And where can this acid be purchased?

 Thanks,


----------



## swizzle (Jan 4, 2006)

I like CLR and use it myself. I'm just suggesting that you don't let it set in a bath of CLR. Soaking for any length of time in CLR hasn't done anything for me. Its a great cleaner and I've used it on a lot of bottles to get them to sparkle. If you want to soak your bottles for any length of time then go for the muratic acid bath. Just remember to use your head and the proper equipment. There's no need in getting sick or burnt just to clean a bottle. Be safe and enjoy the fruits of your labor. May all your bottles be sickness free. Jason


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 4, 2006)

You can get Muratic acid at brickyards or places that sell masonry supplies. Be careful with it, wear gloves and eye protection.


----------



## barbieheid (Jan 4, 2006)

>I like CLR and use it myself. I'm just suggesting that you don't let it set in a bath of CLR. Soaking for any length of time in CLR hasn't done anything for me. Its a great cleaner and I've used it on a lot of bottles to get them to sparkle. 

 How do you use the CLR on your bottles? I hope I can undo what I did ... []

 As far as the acid, I'll see if I can get it, but I'm an accident waiting to happen (sometimes I don't wait, I just happen).

 Thanks a bunch,


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 4, 2006)

Barbieheid...

 Hey Barbie... welcome to our family on the forum!!! there are a lot of serious bottle diggers, divers and collectors here from all across the USA, Canada, Britain, Australia... it's a heck of a group... and sometimes, we have a lot of fun poking fun at each other[]

 I looked up an old thread for you regarding muriatic acid.  Go to page 2 of the "cleaning and Repairing" section and look up"Muriatic watch out" thread.  started by Leisalu on 07-07-04... there is a lot of info there.

 Personally, I have used a muriatic bath (soup) for a long time. I've used it diluted 1 to 1, 2 to 1 and straight with terric results. Most of the bottles I find diving in salt water, so the barnacles, limpets, coraline algae, muscles clams etc sometimes cover the bottle completely. So I adjust (spice up) my "soup" accordingly.

 You can purchase muriatic acid by the gallon at pool stores, brick and stone outlets, maybe at Cosco or some of the other do-it-yourself type chains.  Pool installers, concrete workers and masons use it to clean up the brick, stone and mortar and then they wash it down with fresh water. Here are a few suggestions:

 *  keep the "soup" in a five gallon plastic bucket with a tight fitting lid[8|]

 *  store it outside, away from children and pets[:-]

 *  mark the outside of it with "ACID" if you have nozy neighbors or inquisitve 
     kids[:'(]

 *  Use it ONLY in a WELL VENTILATED AREA [&:]

 *  Use proper size/length (longer the better) rubber gloves for placing or 
     removing the bottle from the bucket [8|]

 *  have a second 5 gallon bucket on hand with fresh water in case of accidental 
     splash and to rinse/soak your bottles in when they are removed[]

 *  wear old clothing or a tyvek suit over your good clothing to protect from splash[]

 *  always PLACE your bottles in the "soup" not just drop them in[]

 *  ceramics, earthenware, pottery can absorb some of the acid, so soak these items
     for a short duration in the "soup" and for a long time in the fresh water rinse. 
     If not, it can stain counter tops & lift paint if not completely rinsed.[>:]

 *  depending on how often you use your "soup" it will last for a very long time. When
     it gets weak, mix in baking soda & more fresh water to dilute it & help neutralize 
     the acid[8|]

 *  always use your "soup" bucket on flat, level ground to avoid tipping over or 
     bumping into it. You should be on firm ground as well (not on an ice patch like
     I did once!)[]

 *  wear eye protection & be familiar with proper first aid tecniques for treatment 
     of accidental burns/eye splash[8D]

 *  avoid breathing in the fumes, they can be harmfull as well[X(]

 *  Use it & store it away from other metal items, even the fumes can cause rust &  
     deterioration[:'(]

 Now, I either impressed you with my knowledge and experience, or I scared the hell out of you!![]  

 When used safely, the acid bath treatment works really well. Believe me, the stuff can cause burns, destroy clothing, melt nylon, stings like hell, smells, burns your eyes and nose.  In a nutshell, just be careful and use good common sense!!

 Now go get some encrusted bottles, fix up a batch of "soup" and have some fun[]  

 Wayne

 PS:  This is what  "heavy" encrustation looks like...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 4, 2006)

Barbie...

 This is medium barnacle growth...

 Wayne


----------



## barbieheid (Jan 4, 2006)

>Now, I either impressed you with my knowledge and experience, or I scared the hell out of you!![]  

 Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I'm new at this. Sayings like 'burn', 'caustic' make me have accidents (with objects, not ...)

 But, at least I'm not totally discouraged - these (if I can figure out how to attach them, never used a forum set up this way) are what my new "Dr. Weaver's cerate" looked like after Soft Scrub.[] BTW, is this an Owens ring or a pontil mark (can you tell I'm new???, LOL) This is before and after (don't know what kind of goop was in there, but it was a bear.)


----------



## barbieheid (Jan 4, 2006)

After soft scrub


----------



## barbieheid (Jan 4, 2006)

Owen's ring or pontil mark? [scratching head]


----------



## bearswede (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Barbie...

 It's not a pontil, but it does look BIM to me... Could you do some close-ups of the base and neck?

 Ron


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 4, 2006)

Cant really tell from the photo but it looks like it might be hinge-molded??


----------



## capsoda (Jan 4, 2006)

A hinged post mold. The post on the bottem of the mold makes the circle.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 4, 2006)

Most of the Weaver's bottles I see are early pontil versions. Yours appears to be one of the later ones, maybe 1870s-1880s. Still a nice bottle.


----------



## barbieheid (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Barbie...

 >It's not a pontil, but it does look BIM to me... Could you do some close-ups of the base and neck?

 I'll try, but I haven't mastered this macro setting with a flash yet. It's raining all week here (Connecticut), but I can do it outdoors.

 I had read that this bottle with a pontil is worth some nice cash, but I don't think I'm that lucky!


----------



## barbieheid (Jan 5, 2006)

>It's not a pontil, but it does look BIM to me... Could you do some close-ups of the base and neck?

 This isn't exactly a close-up, but ...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Barbie...

 Just read one of your posts and I see that you are from Conn... nice... I do some diving down there with a close friend and we look for bottles.  We have done 30 or 40 dives in the Conn River and have found some nice stuff.  We usually take several long weekend trips, weather and water permitting. If you have any ideas and would like to share them, we are always open to suggestions for new areas to try[]

 Thanks,
 Wayne[&:]


----------



## barbieheid (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Barbie...

 Just read one of your posts and I see that you are from Conn... nice... I do some diving down there with a close friend and we look for bottles.  We have done 30 or 40 dives in the Conn River and have found some nice stuff.  We usually take several long weekend trips, weather and water permitting. If you have any ideas and would like to share them, we are always open to suggestions for new areas to try[]

 Hey, I'm PADI and MAUI! - just haven't dove in years after extensive sinus surgeries. I would imagine the Connecticut River is full of all kinds of stuff.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey Barbie...


 After such a lengthy period, your sinuses have probably healed over pretty good.  If you get a free moment some day, go to a dive shop that has a pool and try on some new gear!  Tell them you are looking into a "refresher" course and want to see if you can handle diving again.

 The shop owners are alway looking for new customers and for people to get back into the sport. They'll help you out.[]

 Take care,

 Wayne


----------



## barbieheid (Jan 7, 2006)

>After such a lengthy period, your sinuses have probably healed over pretty good.  

 Ahhhh! I wish. The ear and sinus squeeze I get ...

 >If you get a free moment some day, go to a dive shop that has a pool and try on some new gear!  Tell them you are looking into a "refresher" course and want to see if you can handle diving again.

 Would definitely do that. After so long off the dive boat, I'd be toast - I could really use a refresher. Plus, I'd like to get into wreck diving sometime. I had *no idea* how many wrecks are off the Connecticut/Mass coast! Must be bottles a'waiting for me []


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey Barbie...

 Wreck diving can be fun, but most of the diveable wrecks have been picked over pretty good... maybe the deeper ones may have a bit more collectable items on them or  maybe a new wreck would would have some...  The shallow wrecks are pretty beaten up from storms.

 Your best bet for finding bottles is to check your old maps and history for some of the rivers. They can be "loaded" if you find the right spot and besides, your river dives won't be nearly as deep as your typical wreck dives.  You'll have less pressure, use less air and have more bottom time...[]

 Wayne


----------



## barbieheid (Jan 8, 2006)

>Your best bet for finding bottles is to check your old maps and history for some of the rivers. They can be "loaded" if you find the right spot and besides, your river dives won't be nearly as deep as your typical wreck dives.  You'll have less pressure, use less air and have more bottom time...[]

 I'm sure you're right, and we have many old areas built on rivers. Problem is, not even polution can survive in a Connecticut river, LOL.

 I'll have to start checking them out in the spring.


----------

